# Star Trek XII/II/2012/whatever-you-want-to-call-it details revealed! (Major Spoilers)



## Xaios (May 3, 2012)

I've never been able to resist a good spoiler. I've never been bothered by knowing plot details ahead of time as I've always been more interested in how it plays out. If a story is a jigsaw puzzle, I'm more interested in how the pieces fit together than how it looks once it's finished.

Having said that, Trekmovie.com released some MAJOR spoilers for the upcoming Star Trek movie a couple days ago, and I couldn't resist, being the Trek nerd that I am. Here's the link: Major Star Trek Sequel Spoilers | TrekMovie.com

The site presents the spoilers in a specific order, but I'm going to change that order based on what I feel the most major developments are.

So...


*SPOILER ONE:*



Spoiler



The Klingons are back!





*SPOILER TWO:*



Spoiler



Leonard Nimoy is returning to play Spock Prime!





And, the biggest of the bunch...

*SPOILER THREE:*



Spoiler



Benedict Cumbercatch is playing
KHAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!




Discuss.


----------



## Rick (May 3, 2012)




----------



## synrgy (May 3, 2012)

I just wanna know about all the new and exciting types of lens flares I'm sure they've developed since the last one. 

All joking aside, I thoroughly enjoyed the last one, and I've been looking forward to this one since the moment I left the theater after the last one. The casting was perfect, the pacing was superb and I found myself appreciating the characters from TOS for the first time ever, really. (Prior to this, I was always more of a TNG guy, but my allegiance has been shifting over the past few years..)

Alls I know is, Kirk better hook up with another hot alien. It's tradition!


----------



## Xaios (May 3, 2012)

synrgy said:


> I just wanna know about all the new and exciting types of lens flares I'm sure they've developed since the last one.



Haha, no kidding.

In all seriousness, I sincerely hope they're toned down this time around. I imagine they will be as well, as there weren't nearly as many in Super 8.


----------



## The Uncreator (May 3, 2012)

I've always respected Star Trek, even if it was hard for me to get into the show. The new "reboots" have crafted a very interesting story to me, I like the relationship between spock and kirk and how it was altered for the first movie, second looks to be just as good.


----------



## Mexi (May 3, 2012)

even though the look/feel of these new movies are a clear ploy to get younger people interested in the franchise (what with the enterprise bridge looking like an apple store and all) I really enjoyed the JJ Abrams reboot. I'm looking forward to seeing how the next movie turns out


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 7, 2012)

Leaked screenshot:


----------



## Xaios (May 7, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Leaked screenshot:



Dammit, you just spoiled the entire movie!


----------



## cyb (May 14, 2012)

can't wait!!


spoiler:


Spoiler



Cumberbatch better get in the gym and work on those pecs if he's playing khan


----------



## mlp187 (May 15, 2012)

I would to see some more red matter goodness and planet destruction. I just watched the first for the 100th time while studying for finals... Guess how much studying I accomplished! Also, hearing the Beastie Boys made me a little sad. Live long and prosper fellow trekkies.


----------



## Xaios (May 15, 2012)

Apparently they're not so sure about old Spock being in the prequel anymore, which does kind of cast a shadow of doubt on the rest of the rumors. I guess we'll see...


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 15, 2012)

Bring on the Borg for the next one please


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 15, 2012)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Bring on the Borg for the next one please










They better have Borg.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 15, 2012)

^those fuckers scared the crap outa me when I was a little child.
Would be an awesome sci-fi-horror-movie I guess


----------



## Xaios (May 16, 2012)

There's just way that Star Trek is going to touch The Borg for any pre-TNG storylines (aside from that one episode of Enterprise which tied it together with First Contact). As awesome as the Borg are, they're don't possess the enduring on-screen qualities of the Klingons.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jun 5, 2012)

I like the First Spoiler, I figured the second one after watching the last movie. The third one is what evvs for me.


----------



## 7thstringofa7thstring (Jun 6, 2012)

I thought that Simon Pegg came out and said Spoiler 3 was false?


----------



## Xaios (Aug 28, 2012)

I have no news on the actual movie itself, but I was brainstorming and came up with some plot ideas that I thought were pretty cool. I'm going to reference some of the original movies, but being as they're all at least 20 years old, I'm not going to use spoiler tags. 

So, anyone familiar with the TOS movies know that Star Treks 2, 3 and 4 form a loose trilogy about the death and resurrection of Spock. I propose another loose trilogy (or at least a plot thread running through the next 2 movies), based on certain happenings of Star Trek 2 and 3.

In Star Trek 2, Kirk is introduced to his son David, who he hasn't seen since he was a child. David was taken by his mother, Dr. Carol Marcus, and raised away from Kirk so that he wouldn't grow up to be like Kirk. Then, in Star Trek 3, David sacrifices himself to save the now-regenerated Spock.

My idea is to have Kirk introduced to and become involved with the character Carol Marcus, culminating in the birth of David. The loose thread running would show how Kirk is an unreliable father, partly owing to his duties with Starfleet, partly simply owing to his nature, having grown up in this universe without a father himself. In the last of these films, David, still not much more than a baby, is kidnapped by whoever the villain is, but is saved by the sacrifice of... dundundun... Spock Prime! Spock reasons that he owes David a debt, as David saved his life in the alternate universe! He also uses is as a lesson to teach Nu-Spock about himself.

And things could even take a dark turn at the end. At the end of that film, you could have Carol taking David anyway, and with a line reflecting what she originally said in Wrath of Khan, could say "Are we together? Are we ever going to be? You have your life, and I have mine. And I want him in mine." But it could also have a silver lining, as this would be the moment that Kirk comes to finally truly rely on Spock as his bromantic significant other.

Eh? Eh?


----------

